# Eco for $10/bag locally!



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm starting to amass the needed items to set up my 50 breeder which Santa said was OK to set up and was happily shocked and surprised to find one of my lfs's would sell me Eco for $10/ bag! She doesn't carry it, but will get it in within a week - 10 days. I just picked up 2 bags, 3 more to go. 

If anyone's in the Gainesville area and is interested, pm me, I'll give you the info.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Pic it on up as that is almost wholesale cost plus they had to pay shipping so are probably breaking even on it


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

No, look at his location. His LFS is picking it up directly from Caribsea. No delivery charge. Wish I was down there.


----------

